# Wood Whisperer Out Feed Table



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *

Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.








FULL SIZE OF ABOVE IMAGE

I added threaded post Woodcraft double locking casters, and I also covered the entire top with a piece of 1/4" (actually all HD had was 3/16") hardboard. I wanted to be able to roll it out and flip it long ways if I'm ripping whole sheets, and be able to support the width of a sheet for long cross cuts. I also extended the sub top and hardboard out 2" to form a lip that can extend over the back rail for my fence. This way I can but the table right against the end of the cast iron…no gaps. Jayman gave me the idea of using the hardboard and someone that commented on Marc's project suggested a unified top due to the ends of the plywood swelling and expanding above the plywood top and causing a catch hazard….so I am going to cut the hardboard oversize and glue it downs sparingly so I can get it off if I want to change it out in the future, and then I will just cut it flush with my router and a flush trim bit. Here is a another shot of the SketchUp model. This is the exploded view scene…








FULL SIZE OF ABOVE IMAGE

I did the post mount casters so I can use a threaded insert or capture nut and jam nut to do a fine hight adjust, so I can get the table dialed in to the perfect hight. I also added a little more support under the top to prevent sagging and beef it up, because you know it's going to be more than just an outfeed table!








FULL SIZE OF ABOVE IMAGE

In Jaymans thread, somebody asked him to do a SU model of the table for everyone to use. I volunteered to do it, and I am a man of my word..so here it is! Click on the link below and download your own copy of my version of this out feed table. There are 11 different view tabs including complete dimensions and I even did 3D cutting diagrams! Anyone with a basic SU knowledge could easily modify the pieces to fit there unique application. Or, print out all the tabs and build one just like mine! Download the SU model here

So after I got this done it was off to Home Depot to buy some plywood. I noticed their birch ply is American made, with no scary Chinese chemicals or dead rats in it. I have tried it out on a couple shop cabinets and it seems to be OK..and at $39.00 a sheet you cant go wrong for shop fixtures. So three sheets of that and one sheet of 3/16" hard board..$139.00. Not too bad..and I will have some usable scraps. Fire up the table saw!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Nice drawings. I need something similar.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne. Feel free to download the SU drawing and build one of your own. They offer a SketchUp viewer if you just want to print out and view SU files without modification..it's on their download site.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


"Never put a Wishbone where your Backbone ought to be." You have proven that to all of us. Nice engineered design. I'm proud of you my friend. Everyone on this web site community is much more of a carpenter than I am. I am always amazed at what all of you can do with wood. All of you guys and gals are terrific in my book. Keep making wood chips. Happy Thanksgiving to all as a belated message.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Dave: Thanks for your SU rendition that should work out great for you. You will likely need cut outs for your mitre gauge, alignment might be a small issue because of the castors. Just a thought! Nice SU drawing, Where did you find the plywood material? I haven't seen that one.
Bruce


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


David, this will be a nice addition to your shop. You have a good design to it and I like the extra support you have added. I have found that, despite best intentions, plywood tops tend to bow if not supported. In most situations this is not a problem but on an outfeed table it needs to stay flat in order to avoid catches. And thanks for sharing the SU drawings.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


You sure make that look easy !!


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I was helping a friend pickup some furniture from a store for his new business, and noticed the store next door had a 2x/plywood display table with a plastic laminate top sitting by their dumpster. I need to head back up there today to see if it's still there, since it was perfect for an outfeed/assembly table. If it's not, I'll be looking to build a table of this style.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys!

*Bruce* Ya, I have considered the miter slot issue, and I might plow a few groves in the top..but I don't really use the miter gage on my table saw much, and with a 50" fence I don't see even making a crosscut sled, so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it! The Maple plywood texture was from a 3D render materials website..I have a pretty extensive library of components, textures and backdrops. Can you elaborate on what problems you think i might have with alignment from the casters? I put them in for mobility and picked the threaded post style to be able to adjust them up and down..


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Dave (brad) I just thiught if you put the miter slots in you would have to get it lined up exactly each time so the tracks would line up. I like the castors they are an excellent idea. Sorry for the confusion.

Dave R thanks once again for the SU help, that works really well.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


this is a sweet table to put projects together and leave them to dry after glueup nice simple sturdy job.


----------



## jwicks (Jul 9, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Looks good! I built a version of this table earlier this year.



It's a must for cutting large sheet goods on the table saw and has been a great place to assemble projects. I like the idea of adding a replaceable hardboard top. I did that for the shop cabinets I just built and wish I had for the assembly table. Recently I've been thinking about adding a laminate top.

I've also avoided adding miter slots to it but I think I will add them soon as I am sick of pushing the table out of the way when I make wide crosscuts.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Yup I need a new outfeed table as well


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon…That design is pretty tried and true and the more I look the more variations I see of it. It's going together really nicely, and I cant wait to put it in place behind my saw!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


Those are some nice drawings.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Inspiration, Research, and SketchUp Drawing *
> 
> Well I have been so focused on getting my new old Unisaw tweaked and settled in it's new home I forgot that I need some essentials for it's operation. I wanted to fire it up and try and cut some big slabs of birch butcher block to test its power, but I realized one thing…they are big pieces and I don't have an out feed table! So, basically I cant cut anything bigger than 10 inches…and what fun is that? So I was browsing through the projects and came upon this project by Jayman7. He did his interpretation of an out feed table by Marc "The Wood Whisperer" Spagnuolo, who got his inspiration for his table from Norm . I liked the design allot, it was simple..all plywood and looked pretty sturdy. So…I went to Marc's website and proceeded to watch his video of the construction of his out feed table. I also read all the comments everyone left and their was some really excellent suggestions and observations. So, I sat down and put together my version of everyone else's version of this table! I kept the basic design and just modified the dimensions to fit what I needed for my saw. Click on the link below the image to see it full size.
> 
> ...


I appreciate very much your sharing of the SU model.

To do what was posted here, do I need more than the free version of SU? I saw some features that I do not believe I have.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*How Do You Build an Out Feed Table, Without an Out Feed Table?*

It's one of those questions..like if a tree falls in the woods, and theres nobody there to hear you saw it up into boards, does it make a sound? So, I guess I will have to figure out a way to safely rip these sheets down solo…. something inspired…something eloquent, something…ah, hell wheres the saw horses and the plastic banquet table! I kid you not here it is in all it's git 'er done glory..










I screwed some 2×4 blocks to the saw horses then use some precisely cut plywood shims to put the surface of the banquet table 1/16" lower than the saw table. I clamped the end of the banquet table to the angle iron across the back of my saw. It was actually really sturdy and the plastic was very slick…the plywood slid right over it with ease. It worked really well and I think I will refine the idea and use it again as a infeed/side table when I rip sheet gooods…










In retrospect I should have placed the roller stands farther in closer to the blade..I could have gotten better support that way, and they were in my way as I was feeding the sheets through the saw..but I was careful and it worked out real nice. As a side note… this was the first real cutting I did with my new saw and it was awesome! This baby sliced through the plywood like butter….the fence is really nice. I need to get a zero clearance insert for it..I was getting a little tear out along the edges, but nothing too bad for a shop fixture. My dust collection adapter worked perfectly all the saw dust except for a little off the front of the saw ended up in the DC bag. I think I might have to get a slightly longer hose for my DC as well. So I ripped all my pieces and put aside the remainder of the sheets. I want to wait till everything is assembled and take my measurements from that for the cuts on the top pieces, just in case I have to adjust something along the way. Next i set up my cross cutting operation…










It's basically my SCMS on it's rolling base with a roller stand on either side. Simple but it worked great. I couldn't set up a stop…but eventually I will have a full fence and production stop built for it! So now everything is cut to size and I have a large pile of parts waiting to be assembled.










You can see in the first picture, next to my saw is my amazing assembly cube. I found the plan for this on a woodworking website somewhere, I don't remember where. It has three different heights depending on what side you lay it on, and I made an MDF top for it when its on the tall side to act as a work surface. This thing is one of the handiest items I have ever built for myself. It is invaluable for assembly, and it makes a great work table and when I'm not using it for anything else my oscillating spindle sander calls it home! I showed the plan to my friend that owns a cabinet shop, he loved it so much we made ..I think like six of them from his plywood scrap pile. I kept one..he has the other five in his shop and he uses them every day for a multitude of operations. He clamps two and three together to make large assembly tables. You will see in future episodes of this blog how versatile these are. I cant wait till the scrap pile gets big again…I want a few more of these!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *How Do You Build an Out Feed Table, Without an Out Feed Table?*
> 
> It's one of those questions..like if a tree falls in the woods, and theres nobody there to hear you saw it up into boards, does it make a sound? So, I guess I will have to figure out a way to safely rip these sheets down solo…. something inspired…something eloquent, something…ah, hell wheres the saw horses and the plastic banquet table! I kid you not here it is in all it's git 'er done glory..
> 
> ...


Good job there. I'm in the same boat, there's usually no one around to help. By the way, nice looking saw you got there.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *How Do You Build an Out Feed Table, Without an Out Feed Table?*
> 
> It's one of those questions..like if a tree falls in the woods, and theres nobody there to hear you saw it up into boards, does it make a sound? So, I guess I will have to figure out a way to safely rip these sheets down solo…. something inspired…something eloquent, something…ah, hell wheres the saw horses and the plastic banquet table! I kid you not here it is in all it's git 'er done glory..
> 
> ...


Your "amazing assembly cube" looks like it is part of the Shop Box System, which is high on my priority list for next years projects.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *How Do You Build an Out Feed Table, Without an Out Feed Table?*
> 
> It's one of those questions..like if a tree falls in the woods, and theres nobody there to hear you saw it up into boards, does it make a sound? So, I guess I will have to figure out a way to safely rip these sheets down solo…. something inspired…something eloquent, something…ah, hell wheres the saw horses and the plastic banquet table! I kid you not here it is in all it's git 'er done glory..
> 
> ...


Curt - Great idea, I have really been losing time and accuracy trying to keep readjusting the roller trestles from machine to machine. (ha, ha, hard life, only TS and planer apply) Even then there was always the compomise between gap to roller and far enough out to actually support the wood.

Derek - I downloaded the pdf and going to give it a shot.

Steve.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *How Do You Build an Out Feed Table, Without an Out Feed Table?*
> 
> It's one of those questions..like if a tree falls in the woods, and theres nobody there to hear you saw it up into boards, does it make a sound? So, I guess I will have to figure out a way to safely rip these sheets down solo…. something inspired…something eloquent, something…ah, hell wheres the saw horses and the plastic banquet table! I kid you not here it is in all it's git 'er done glory..
> 
> ...


Derek
I followed that link and my assembly cube is essentially the same thing…just executed slightly different. I like the I beams he made to put across two cubes to make work tables. I will be making a couple of those along with a few more assembly cubes.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *How Do You Build an Out Feed Table, Without an Out Feed Table?*
> 
> It's one of those questions..like if a tree falls in the woods, and theres nobody there to hear you saw it up into boards, does it make a sound? So, I guess I will have to figure out a way to safely rip these sheets down solo…. something inspired…something eloquent, something…ah, hell wheres the saw horses and the plastic banquet table! I kid you not here it is in all it's git 'er done glory..
> 
> ...


I need to build a outfeed table for my Unisaw.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Lets Put This Thing Together!*

So, now it's time to put some parts together. I started with the leg assembly's first. I decided to use 3-#20 biscuits, glue and screws. I thought about pocket screws, but I think for the legs the biscuits, glue and screws will be the strongest. I referenced all my slot cuts from the fence..this is important..either use the fence or the base, but don't use both or you may have some alignment problems, depending on how your biscuit joiner is set up…










Pretty straight forward. My assembly cube with its MDF top makes a perfect table for this operation. Also another key element is the vacuum attached to the machine….saves allot of time cleaning up, and the tool runs better without all those chips gumming it up. So once the biscuits and glue was applied, I clamped the pieces together to keep them aligned and square and drove in some 1 1/4" square drive screws. I use the self piloting and self countersinking type for cabinet assembly. One done, three to go!










Next it's time to assemble the end frames. I took the MDF top off the cube and turned it on its second highest side. As you can see in the picture, another great thing about the cube is you can clamp right through it and to it..try that with a bench or a table!










So with a leg assembly clamped loosely in position to the cube I lined everything up for assembly. I used a scrap piece to set the stretcher position rather than measure..that way I get a perfect fit. Check for square, and shoot some 1 1/4" brads to keep everything in place.


















Next, I drove some 1 1/4" screws through the stretcher into the leg..










Similar process for the bottom stretchers…I cut a block to the distance between the stretcher and the bottom of the leg and then squared it up and shot it with brads, then the screws.










Rinse, and repeat!










Next I laid an end assembly on the floor and attached the top and bottom long stretchers to the end assemblys….same drill…glue, brads and screws..



















Then I placed the other end assembly on the stretchers, and marked where the glue was going. Pulled it off, applied the glue and placed it back on, shot it with brads and screwed it in…










And then there was a finished basic frame!










Next I wanted to install the support stretchers, I decided the easiest way to put these in was pocket screws, so I set up my new bench top master jig. I love this bench jig..it clamps the pieces in nicely, and the dust extraction works perfectly. Again, it saves so much time vacuuming chips up off the floor…and pocket screws make allot of chips!










For the long support pieces I used the pocket hole jig with its mobile base. Just clamp it to the piece with the face frame clamp…










A little glue and a few pocket screws…










Here I was using a trim piece to support the horizontal rails before I assembled everything..










Next the bottom support piece goes in the same way. Another cool assembly tool is this but joint clamp. One end fits in the pocket screw hole and the other side of the clamp has a pad. It holds the pieces together tightly , which is nice because the only thing I don't like about pocket screws is they have a tendency to wander a little when your driving them in if things aren't clamped down nice and tight..










The final basic frame, waiting for the sub top!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Lets Put This Thing Together!*
> 
> So, now it's time to put some parts together. I started with the leg assembly's first. I decided to use 3-#20 biscuits, glue and screws. I thought about pocket screws, but I think for the legs the biscuits, glue and screws will be the strongest. I referenced all my slot cuts from the fence..this is important..either use the fence or the base, but don't use both or you may have some alignment problems, depending on how your biscuit joiner is set up…
> 
> ...


Good progress, and looks like you using very good grade of plywood. Is it expensive in your place?
Just asking, are you going to use leg levelers or it is already of the same height with the TS?


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Lets Put This Thing Together!*
> 
> So, now it's time to put some parts together. I started with the leg assembly's first. I decided to use 3-#20 biscuits, glue and screws. I thought about pocket screws, but I think for the legs the biscuits, glue and screws will be the strongest. I referenced all my slot cuts from the fence..this is important..either use the fence or the base, but don't use both or you may have some alignment problems, depending on how your biscuit joiner is set up…
> 
> ...


Great design, construction is coming along very well. Cool tools.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Lets Put This Thing Together!*
> 
> So, now it's time to put some parts together. I started with the leg assembly's first. I decided to use 3-#20 biscuits, glue and screws. I thought about pocket screws, but I think for the legs the biscuits, glue and screws will be the strongest. I referenced all my slot cuts from the fence..this is important..either use the fence or the base, but don't use both or you may have some alignment problems, depending on how your biscuit joiner is set up…
> 
> ...


looks great!

and I thought that I don't have a lot of room in the garage…. touche for maximizing the work space


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Attaching the Shelves, Sub top and Wheels*

Now it was time to attach the shelves and sub top. I set up another hillbilly out feed table similar to the other one so I didn't bother photographing the sheet ripping and cross cutting process. I had to cross cut the sheet with a circular saw and a straightedge but it came out perfect…well actually I was 1/16" too long so I hit it with my router and a flush cut bit and a starightedege..and then it was perfect!..



















And the shelves were perfect right off the saw..I am so impressed with that Biesmeyer fence system. It glides smooth as silk, locks up tight with no deflection, the fence faces are long and smooth..and once I dialed it in with some scrap wood and my dial calipers, it cuts deadly accurate..all the way out to 50"..I know this because I was checking every cut with my tape for the first few cuts then I thought….why bother. It cuts to whatever I set the fence too..I know that shouldn't be a big deal, but when your used to not trusting your fence..old habits are hard to break!....



















So, a couple 30 screws later you have this..



















Then I glued and screwed on all the trim panels..



















Then I dry fit the hard board top..










I was going to leave it big on all sides and cut it down with my router and a flush trim bit but I stupidly set the saw to the finished width and it's perfectly sized for that. I was going to use a lighter coating of contact adhesive to hold the top on but I don't have any wiggle room and I don't like using contact adhesive without hang over on all sides. Maybe I will just use small dots of wood glue..i want to be able to change it out in the future if need be so I don't want it glued down too well…but I don't want it to move or pop off either…any suggestions?

So now it was on to the wheels. I cut some blocks from solid 1 1/2" square hard maple. My plan calls for 2" square, but it was all I had without doing a glue up so I went with it. I don't have a drill press yet ( I will be getting one this week, with the money I have left over from my table saw purchase) so I have to use this little kit I got at Woodcraft to help drill perpendicular holes. I struck two lines across to find center then clamped it in my vice and marked the center with a special punch.










Then I use the guide with a special bushing in it that holds the center punch. I line that up till the punch drops in the hole…that lines up the jig to center.










Then I remove that setup while holding the jig in place and drop in a bushing sized for the drill bit I am using










Then drill my hole…NOTE: Hold down hand removed for picture taking….









It ain't the greatest system..and its a little tricky to use..and I wasn't using brad point drills so my holes wandered a little but stayed perpendicular. Then I drove in some T Nuts..










Dry fit of the wheel setup..










Then I glued and screwed the wheel blocks to the legs with 2" counterbored screws, going into each leg part










Then I mixed up some 2 ton epoxy and cemented the T nuts in..










All wheeled up..


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Attaching the Shelves, Sub top and Wheels*
> 
> Now it was time to attach the shelves and sub top. I set up another hillbilly out feed table similar to the other one so I didn't bother photographing the sheet ripping and cross cutting process. I had to cross cut the sheet with a circular saw and a straightedge but it came out perfect…well actually I was 1/16" too long so I hit it with my router and a flush cut bit and a starightedege..and then it was perfect!..
> 
> ...


Dave your outfeed table has turned out so well, I think I'm going to replace the one I'm using and go with your plan. Great job. I put my hardboard top on with a few 1/2" brads rather then glue so I could replace it without much trouble. Enjoy


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Attaching the Shelves, Sub top and Wheels*
> 
> Now it was time to attach the shelves and sub top. I set up another hillbilly out feed table similar to the other one so I didn't bother photographing the sheet ripping and cross cutting process. I had to cross cut the sheet with a circular saw and a straightedge but it came out perfect…well actually I was 1/16" too long so I hit it with my router and a flush cut bit and a starightedege..and then it was perfect!..
> 
> ...


Lookin great. I attached my 1/4" hardboard top with double sided tape. It's bound by hardwood edging, though. I guess if you had it to do over again you could lower the top by 1/4"....

Are you planning on adding drawers or anything to the bottom?


----------

